
Apple App Store Draws New Scrutiny in Japan, Epicenter of Gaming - ahiknsr
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-03/apple-app-store-draws-new-scrutiny-in-japan-epicenter-of-gaming
======
jedimind
“Apple’s app review is often ambiguous, subjective and irrational,” said
Makoto Shoji, founder of PrimeTheory Inc., which provides the rejection
service. “Apple’s response to developers is often curt and boilerplate, but
even with that, you must be polite on many occasions, like a servant asking
the master what he wants next.”

That’s exactly my experience as an ios/macos developer. It brings up so many
negative memories for me, memories I tried to erase from my mind.

